# West Elmira Racyway



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

My track so far. Roughly 60' 4 lane tomy/afx. track was painted grey then clear coated. Still working on the scenery and getting all four lanes up and running. each lane is powered by an adjustable power pack 15v-24v 2a per lane.

http://s1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd404/dnybsbl/


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Looking real good!


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

Excellent Circuit! What are your table dimensions? 4' x 16' ?


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

that is correct





tabcomary said:


> Excellent Circuit! What are your table dimensions? 4' x 16' ?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

West Elmira Raceway looks like a damn fine place to go fast and have fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice looking Layout :thumbsup:


----------

